# Husky 26 gallon keeps shutting off



## 02stangguy (Mar 21, 2019)

I recently picked up a husky 26 gallon air compressor from my dad. He bought the thing in 2005 and got a few years of use out of it. After a few years it would t even turn on for him any more. I brought the thing over to my house to mess with it. The first time I plugged it in it started right up but shut for At 50 psi and would never kick back on when the pressure dropped. I found that if I waited a for a few minutes that I could flip the switch st it would kick back in and continue to build pressure but only about 20 psi st a time before shutting down. I figure it was the pressure switch so I bought a new universal switch. I got the new switch hooked up last night and tested it out. It kicked right on and shut down at around 65 psi. At first I thought maybe it just needed to be adjusted but first I wanted to see if it would
Kick back on when the pressure dropped. I released the pressure all the way to zero and it never kicked back in. I then turned the switch to the off position and water a few minutes. What I found it that after the compressor shuts off and the switch is turned to the off position I will hear a very faint click after a few minutes. Right after I hear the click I can flip the switch back on and it will turn on again. I did this
Multiple times to make sure I wasn’t crazy. So I have a brand new pressure switch, there are no leaks anywhere in this thing. It holds pressure just fine. What I’m thinking is that it has to be some sort of thermal
Overload switch on the motor right? I imagine that it’s not building pressure as fast as it should anymore any might have to work harder and it finally overheats. What do you guys think? Any options would be appreciated. Thanks. Also I removed the regulator for right now. It was giving me the same issues with the regulator on and off.


----------

